# lakes



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so ive been traveling to new lakes recently in ohio looking for shovel heads. does anybody have any suggestions for lakes to try for shovel heads i live in dayton...im looking for you to tell me your secrets or spots just the lake...thanks in advance


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive always heard good thing about the muskingum watershed lakes(like peidmont clendenint,tappen,saltfork and others)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If your looking for flatheads both Rocky Fork and Paint Creek have small fishable populations with few but larger fish caught every year. 

Ceasers Creek and Cowan have a few but not a fishable poulation really, just the rare by catch from the muskie or bass guys. 

East Fork has a pretty good population and would be the best bet for SW Ohio I believe from what I hear all the time from the serious guys if your not fishing the Ohio River.

Salmonid


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Tappan and Mosquito both have very good populations of flatties. I have personally seen flatties over 50# come out of both.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> If your looking for flatheads both Rocky Fork and Paint Creek have small fishable populations with few but larger fish caught every year.
> 
> Ceasers Creek and Cowan have a few but not a fishable poulation really, just the rare by catch from the muskie or bass guys.
> 
> ...


Ceaser creek has a good fishable population, there is a guy from Cambridge (only5 min away from saltfork) and he travels to ceasar for flathead. Every year.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

yea ive tried rocky fork and ceaser no luck...but ill deff try east fork this weekend..ive tried the ohio river a few times but no luck...i dont own a boat so its hard to find good fishable spots...but thanks for the info


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dont expect to catch a flathead every nite, you may need to give them lakes 10 or more trys before hooking up.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been targeting flatheads as of last year, and til now, no success.

I went down to the ohio river last weekend with my brothers and hooked into something HUGE. but broke off after a couple minutes.

it takes a lot of time and patience to actually "learn" how to fish for them. however with no flatheads under my belt, i will say that i have learned much throughout the process so far including:
proper gear
throwing a cast net
dealing with snags and re rigging, (lots of knot tying practice)
how to read maps and flows

I'll be going after them the end of this month, pm me if you would like to tag along.


----------

